# Start-Stop Memory Module for sale on eBay (Opinions Needed)



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Start-Stop - No Longer Automatic!*

To Atlas owners out there that purchased and installed this particular Stop-Start Memory module, or other versions for that matter...I'd like to get your feedback before I purchase and install any particular module version. First, I don't hate the Stop-Start system, I think It could be useful in certain situations, and It might save us some fuel; but, I want to choose when it engages; and like many, I'm just not convinced that my battery, starter and engine lubrication should be compromised for a few extra miles-per-gallon. I've considered re-coding in VAG-COM (Voltage Mod), but this just doesn't appeal to me either because it still wouldn't give me the ability to choose.

This version currently be sold on eBay, indicates that more than 840 of these have been sold (although applicable to a variety of similarly equipped vehicles) by a seller who has 100% positive feedback. This version is relatively inexpensive at $39.22 USD, professionally constructed and looks fairly easy to install. I know there other modules out there that do the same thing, some vary pricey at $100+ USD. Of course all comments are welcome, but I'd really like to hear from any Atlas owner that bought this particular module version and installed it, successfully or otherwise - if that's you, please share your experiences and of course any photos you may have taken during the installation process.

Thanks to all,

TW

This is not an advertisement - just want to be sure we are talking about the same product currently for sale on eBay... 










https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Start-...078637?hash=item4b0dae5f2d:g:ArAAAOSwzRlaGn7O


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

I own this very version. Only rough part of the install is taping the wires with enough space to put back correctly. I tried the pin taps but didn't find a version that worked. Not really enough room to solder and heat shrink. Ended up using wiretaps and carefully installing back into the pocket. Install is aided by a led light on the board that blinks to show status and views when you've set to disable at startup. Quality is top notch.

The operation is straight forward complicated by only when you change drive modes which always sets stop/start back on. The problem happens even without the module. More noticeable driving in snow when adjusting the drive mode. Also, I notice when I change the ACC from/to sport/normal/eco via radio. In rush hour traffic I want it in sport, eco on long trips.

I had it off with VAG/COM voltage adjustment before I purchased this module. I, of course, set the VAG/COM voltage value back to factory default after install.

Overall, I recommend it. :thumbup:


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

ncraba01 said:


> I own this very version. Only rough part of the install is taping the wires with enough space to put back correctly. I tried the pin taps but didn't find a version that worked. Not really enough room to solder and heat shrink. Ended up using wiretaps and carefully installing back into the pocket. Install is aided by a led light on the board that blinks to show status and views when you've set to disable at startup. Quality is top notch.
> 
> The operation is straight forward complicated by only when you change drive modes which always sets stop/start back on. The problem happens even without the module. More noticeable driving in snow when adjusting the drive mode. Also, I notice when I change the ACC from/to sport/normal/eco via radio. In rush hour traffic I want it in sport, eco on long trips.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. I was thinking about opening the control module and soldering directly to the board or switch itself instead of trying to connect to the harness wires. I wonder if this might work - were the wires identified for the connection, were they the same color, Red, Blue, Black on the harness?

TW


----------



## ncraba01 (Apr 11, 2002)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you for that. I was thinking about opening the control module and soldering directly to the board or switch itself instead of trying to connect to the harness wires. I wonder if this might work - were the wires identified for the connection, were they the same color, Red, Blue, Black on the harness?
> 
> TW


Ha, good idea. No, they were not the same color as this module is the same sold for any car that has (-) activation. He sells a (+) activation too. I used a multimeter to find the right wires.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Stop/Start Memory Module to T12g Connector (Pin Assignment)*

After studying the wiring diagrams, it looks to me that Pin-12 on the T12g Connector will provide the +12v (15a) power; not sure until I test it however, if this is switched or constant - maybe someone knows?

So, here's what I'm thinking...all input welcome

TW

Stop/Start Memory Module to T12g Connector (Pin Assignment)

Brown wire to Pin-1, Ground (brown)
Blue wire to Pin-4, Stop/Start Signal LED (black/Blue)
Red wire to Pin-12, Front Passenger Airbag -Disabled- Indicator Lamp (black/red)


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Stop/Start Memory Module Installed and Working!*

Finally, the Stop/Start ON default is no longer automatic. When I turn it off, it stays off. When I turn it on, it works normally. If press and hold the S/S button for 5 seconds, it's like it's not there - back to automatic default mode. Purchased the Memory Module on eBay for 39.22 USD (link below) - very pleased. It did take some skill exposing the backside of the T12g connector pins leading on the factory circuit board and some careful soldering, but you don't have to be an expert. Oh, the Atlas does require the Negative version.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Start-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649










The correct pin assignment at the Circuit Board/ T12g Connector is as follows:

Brown wire to Pin-1, Ground (brown)
Blue wire to Pin-4, Stop/Start Signal LED (black/Blue)
Red wire to Pin-12, Front Passenger Airbag -Disabled- Indicator Lamp (black/red)

TW


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

is this my only option (if i dont have vcds) to turn this annoying thing off.?


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Sugar Bear said:


> is this my only option (if i dont have vcds) to turn this annoying thing off.?


This module is if you want to turn it on and off at the push of a button.

If you feel you want auto start/stop pretty much permanently off, you can code it off with a $20 Carista dongle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Sugar Bear said:


> .....annoying thing....


Annoying how?


----------



## Barry T (Apr 23, 2020)

I tried to buy the same memory module, but the guy in Hungary that supplied them is not shipping. I decided to buy the $60 version, which has a case and I should get it this week. This is a universal memory module. 








I haven't received it yet, but I need a favor. There are three different wiring configurations since this is a universal start stop memory module. I don't have my multimeter with me and I was wondering if anyone can answer what the voltage is in the steering wire voltage, it should be the black/blue wire going to pin 4
Variant1: Auto Start/Stop key off: voltage = 12 volts
Auto Start/Stop Key On:voltage = 0 volts
Variant 2: Auto Start/Stop key off: voltage = 0 volts
Auto Start/Stop Key On:voltage = 12 volts
Variant 3:Auto Start/Stop key off: voltage = 0 volts
Auto Start/Stop Key On:voltage = other than 12 volts, e.g 5 volts


----------



## Barry T (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Barry T (Apr 23, 2020)

Did you get verification that the pins for GRD, +12 volts and signal are correct?


----------



## Nasdamus (Mar 21, 2020)

Any update on this?


----------

